# Dallas, TX The Big D!



## tripleD (Jun 20, 2014)

Downtown Dallas 8-8-15 by Randy Stewart, on Flickr
THE CRESCENT (Dallas, TX) by Randy Stewart, on Flickr
THE CRESCENT (Dallas, TX) by Randy Stewart, on Flickr
Downtown Dallas by Randy Stewart, on Flickr
Dallas Maple Terrace by Randy Stewart, on Flickr
Downtown Dallas, TX by Randy Stewart, on Flickr

Downtown Dallas, TX by Randy Stewart, on Flickr
Downtown Dallas by Randy Stewart, on Flickr
DSC_0066_7_8_tonemapped by James Nelms, on Flickr
Dallas Skyline by James Nelms, on Flickr
Blue Gray Towers by James Nelms, on Flickr
Blade Runner by James Nelms, on Flickr
Eastbound Freeway Traffic in Dallas by James Nelms, on Flickr

Red Converges on Green II by James Nelms, on Flickr

Blue Line Dart at West End by James Nelms, on Flickr
Deep Ellum Dart Station by James Nelms, on Flickr
Dallas Nightlife by James Nelms, on Flickr
Winged Pegasus by James Nelms, on Flickr
Dallas Skyline at Moonrise by Slobodan Blagojevic, on Flickr
Aurora 2015 by Cynthia Smoot, on Flickr
Downtown Dallas Facade by James Nelms, on Flickr
IMGP1612 by Richard, on Flickr
Day 7- Stilts by brettavance, on Flickr
IMGP1604BW-2 by Richard, on Flickr
IMGP1610 by Richard, on Flickr
IMGP1600 by Richard, on Flickr

Day 13 - Classy by brettavance, on Flickr
DEEPELLUMTX by Big Luke, on Flickr
American Airlines Center in Dallas by tylerjameslee, on Flickr
Untitled by tylerjameslee, on Flickr
JFK mural in Dallas' Cedars neighborhood. by Stefan Gorman, on Flickr
Reunion by Stefan Gorman, on Flickr
Untitled by tylerjameslee, on Flickr
2014-11-20 at 15-39-02 by David Levinson, on Flickr
3500 Maple From Top of Parking Garage Rev 1 by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr
IMG_0059 by Jim Ward, on Flickr
CityPlace_2 by James Nelms, on Flickr
0713151349 by lilpimpsr07, on Flickr


----------



## SpiderBHZ (Feb 11, 2015)

^^^ Excellent job!!!


----------



## tripleD (Jun 20, 2014)

Wyly Theater - Dallas, Texas by akbarber, on Flickr

Post Office and Court House Building - Downtown Dallas by akbarber, on Flickr
Abandoned and Forgotten by Matt Harvey, on Flickr
2015-04-10 STAR Four Corners Brewing Dallas - DSC05443 by LoneStarWizzz, on Flickr
Texas School Book Depository by akbarber, on Flickr
2014-11-20 at 17-10-25 by David Levinson, on Flickr
_DSC1319 by Michael, on Flickr
_DSC1318 by Michael, on Flickr
_DSC1326 by Michael, on Flickr
_DSC1325 by Michael, on Flickr
_DSC1317 by Michael, on Flickr
_DSC1316 by Michael, on Flickr

Republic Tower - Dallas, TX by akbarber, on Flickr
IMPROVISE - US|2016| DALLAS WEST END STATION PLATFORM by Andrew Moura, on Flickr
Downtown Dallas, Texas / January, 2013 by Christopher Scott Richey, on Flickr

Serpents in the Lagoon by Matt Harvey, on Flickr

Lower Greenville / Dallas, Texas, July 31, 2016 by Christopher Scott Richey, on Flickr
City Hall / Dallas, Texas / August, 2016 by Christopher Scott Richey, on Flickr

Walking / Dallas, Texas / August, 2016 by Christopher Scott Richey, on Flickr
Spot the tourist by Ofwa Mwalilino, on Flickr
DMA Courtyard by Mark Carroll Photography, on Flickr
Oliver's / Dallas, Texas, July 31, 2016 by Christopher Scott Richey, on Flickr

Dallas Skyline from DTS by Jenner Francis, on Flickr


----------



## tripleD (Jun 20, 2014)

Perot Museum of Nature and Science by GER.LA PHOTO WORKS, on Flickr
Downtown Sunset 2 by Lauren Haworth, on Flickr
Leafy Green Uptown by Mark Carroll Photography, on Flickr
The Twin Arches by OverExposed _, on Flickr
Statler Windows by Mark Carroll Photography, on Flickr
Phone by Adam Simmons, on Flickr
Dallas, TX by regansully, on Flickr
Yesi Thrift Store by Adam Simmons, on Flickr
Parkland Hospital Skybridge by Guy Hawkins, on Flickr
South Dallas by John, on Flickr
Downtown Dallas by vherrera84, on Flickr
UP 7628 by Matt Shell, on Flickr
YMY58 by Matt Shell, on Flickr

Dallas Skyline & Dart Train by Guy Hawkins, on Flickr
Dallas by Debbie Collins, on Flickr
IMG_8185.jpg by Nicolas Gallegos, on Flickr
Towards the Tunnel by brettavance, on Flickr
Untitled by zach tidwell, on Flickr
Golden Skyline by Jenner Francis, on Flickr
City Scene by Nicolas Henderson, on Flickr
I'm 6 months #jack🐶 by Laura Pasquini, on Flickr
Oak Cliff, TX by Zack Huggins, on Flickr
Texas by Adam Simmons, on Flickr
Phone by Adam Simmons, on Flickr
Merry Christmas by Adam Simmons, on Flickr
A bird in the hand by Whatknot, on Flickr
KodakPortra400-Roll3008 by Scott Scheetz, on Flickr
The Book on Trucks by Adam Simmons, on Flickr
Park by Adam Simmons, on Flickr
Untitled by Gary Duke, on Flickr
Dallas April 1 2016 (28 of 67) by Michael Harbour, on Flickr
Dallas Rises by Matt Harvey, on Flickr
First Baptist Church-2.jpg by Cindy Higby, on Flickr

Majestic Theater by WStewart 1, on Flickr
Lake Cliff Tower by Adam Simmons, on Flickr
0322161936b_HDR by lilpimpsr07, on Flickr
IMG_7245 by john babis, on Flickr
EMF by Tim Anderson, on Flickr
DP&L Co. by Adam Simmons, on Flickr
IMG_8703-2.jpg by Kelvin Reed, on Flickr


----------



## tripleD (Jun 20, 2014)

Dallas by day by Cindy Higby, on Flickr

20131019-0H6A7086 by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr
20131019-0H6A7095 by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr
apple store, dallas by Lisa Casey, on Flickr

Turtle Creek by saumacus, on Flickr
DSCN0110 by valleyphotomaster, on Flickr
Snowy Chafer Chapel at DTS by Jenner Francis, on Flickr
Snowy Walvord & Todd, Dallas Seminary by Jenner Francis, on Flickr

The Westin Dallas Park Central—Exterior by Westin Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr
Double Wide by Adam Simmons, on Flickr
Hold the line! by Jordan Hartman, on Flickr
2016-04-03_04-28-43 by Steve Rainwater, on Flickr
Down in the Deep E by Laura Pasquini, on Flickr
Sprinkles Cupcake ATM by Mark Carroll Photography, on Flickr
The Berkshire at Preston Center by Wade Griffith, on Flickr
Southern Methodist University by Mr Holga, on Flickr

Enjoying the afternoon in the Quad by Ian Aberle, on Flickr
#SMU campus 123115 by Neff Conner, on Flickr
looking out across the rooftops of the buildings at SMU. by Neff Conner, on Flickr

William G. Nagel Photography_.170WGN_0013 by Oberon Blue, on Flickr
Southern Methodist University (SMU), Dallas TX by Roy Luck, on Flickr
Gabriel and Alex on SMU campus, Dallas TX by Roy Luck, on Flickr
_MG_0116_7_8 by Jenner Francis, on Flickr
East Dallas, Texas | 2013 by Christopher Scott Richey, on Flickr
Continental Gin Co. Day 4 by Lyn Caudle, on Flickr
20141115-_H6A0006 by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr
Ascension Coffee House by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr
Scukptures on Hiline Drive in Design District by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr
20141126-_H6A0635 by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr
Reverchon Park Sign by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr
Reverchon Park Morning by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr
Design Center Steel Sculpure on Lower Oak Lawn by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr
Scukptures on Hiline Drive in Design District by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr
20141126-_H6A0714 by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr
Small Park On Lower Oak Lawn by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr
Securing the Trolley Pole by James Nelms, on Flickr

2016-04-02_11-24-38_ILCE-6000_7108_DxO by Miguel Discart, on Flickr
Volleyball by Wade Shaffer, on Flickr
Junkyard by Wade Shaffer, on Flickr
Ranchero by Wade Shaffer, on Flickr
Dallas Farmer's Market by Wade Shaffer, on Flickr
Scottish Rite Masonic Cathedral by Wade Shaffer, on Flickr
Back Road by Wade Shaffer, on Flickr
Sambuca by Wade Shaffer, on Flickr
Winspear Opera House by Wade Shaffer, on Flickr
Winspear Opera House by Wade Shaffer, on Flickr
Santa Fe Trail 13505(008) by Tim Ogden, on Flickr
White Rock Lake Spillway by Wade Shaffer, on Flickr
White Rock Lake Spillway by Wade Shaffer, on Flickr
Pump House at White Rock Lake by Wade Shaffer, on Flickr
Ducks and Friend by Wade Shaffer, on Flickr
Couple by Wade Shaffer, on Flickr
Margaret Hunt Hill Bridge by Justin Drabek, on Flickr
Dallas, Texas / August, 2016 by Christopher Scott Richey, on Flickr


----------



## tripleD (Jun 20, 2014)

Busy Earnin' by Justin Terveen, on Flickr
Supermoon Over downtown Dallas by Joseph Haubert, on Flickr
Supermoon Behind Reunion Tower by Joseph Haubert, on Flickr
Here come the Holidays by Barn&Col, on Flickr
DSC_1223 by Kevin Dorsey, on Flickr

The cedars 1 by Darrell Wagoner, on Flickr
IMG_0746 by jc lemaire, on Flickr
Streets of Dallas by ken Garcia, on Flickr
Streets of Dallas by ken Garcia, on Flickr
Streets of Dallas by ken Garcia, on Flickr
Streets of Dallas by ken Garcia, on Flickr
Rubio's by Wade Shaffer, on Flickr
Untitled by Leon Fu, on Flickr
111016_DallasProtest_JK_19 by Jake King, on Flickr
111016_DallasProtest_JK_20 by Jake King, on Flickr
111016_DallasProtest_JK_13 by Jake King, on Flickr
111016_DallasProtest_JK_14 by Jake King, on Flickr
111016_DallasProtest_JK_1 by Jake King, on Flickr
Untitled by Mark Johnson, on Flickr
Work at sunset by Ari Reddy, on Flickr
Fountain Place, Pei & Kiley. Who will pay the plumbing bills, circa 2050, particularly seeing as it remains half built 30 years later? by Payton Chung, on Flickr
Museum Entry way by Anthony Gathogo, on Flickr
Night In Klyde Warren Park by Nathan Tew, on Flickr

IMGP9538 by Nathan Tew, on Flickr
Untitled by James, on Flickr
Untitled by James, on Flickr

Dallas, Texas | April, 2013 by Christopher Scott Richey, on Flickr
Dallas, Texas | April, 2013 by Christopher Scott Richey, on Flickr
Dallas, Texas – May, 2013 by Christopher Scott Richey, on Flickr
Dallas, Texas – May, 2013 by Christopher Scott Richey, on Flickr
Dallas, Texas – May, 2013 by Christopher Scott Richey, on Flickr
Dallas, Texas – May, 2013 by Christopher Scott Richey, on Flickr
Dallas, Texas – May, 2013 by Christopher Scott Richey, on Flickr
Dallas, Texas – May, 2013 by Christopher Scott Richey, on Flickr
Downtown, Dallas, Texas – 2014 by Christopher Scott Richey, on Flickr
Downtown Dallas, Texas / October, 2013 by Christopher Scott Richey, on Flickr
"Downtown People" Dallas, Texas - Feb, 2014 by Christopher Scott Richey, on Flickr
Downtown, Dallas, Texas – 2014 by Christopher Scott Richey, on Flickr
Downtown, Dallas, Texas – 2014 by Christopher Scott Richey, on Flickr
Commerce-by-JosephHaubert by Joseph Haubert, on Flickr
The New Cityplace by Mark Carroll Photography, on Flickr
First Day by Christina Ulsh, on Flickr
Dallas, Texas – 2010 by Christopher Scott Richey, on Flickr
East Dallas / November 20, 2016 by Christopher Scott Richey, on Flickr
Fair Park - Dallas, Texas / September, 2016 by Christopher Scott Richey, on Flickr
"Donuts Open" Dallas / August 5, 2016, 6:52am by Christopher Scott Richey, on Flickr
Oliver's / Dallas, Texas, July 31, 2016 by Christopher Scott Richey, on Flickr
Lower Greenville / Dallas, Texas, July 31, 2016 by Christopher Scott Richey, on Flickr
Girls at State Fair, Dallas, Texas (October 16, 2016) by Christopher Scott Richey, on Flickr
Fair Park, Dallas, Texas, 2016 by Christopher Scott Richey, on Flickr
Gruntw by emerzon, on Flickr
Tattoo by emerzon, on Flickr
60/365 by Nathan Tew, on Flickr
175/365 by Nathan Tew, on Flickr
The Floodplain at Sunset by Matt Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## tripleD (Jun 20, 2014)

Dallas, TX by Zack Huggins, on Flickr
Downtown Dallas by jayRaz, on Flickr
Dallas by taylorgranat, on Flickr
Untitled by Mike P., on Flickr

Dallas, TX by Justin Terveen, on Flickr

Dallas from above (reunion tower) with a special view of the The Sixth Floor Museum (JFK Museum) #dallas #cowboys #jfk #museum #reuniontower #rt #president #oswald #sixthfloor by lackystrike, on Flickr
The Adolphus Hotel by Norm Lanier, on Flickr

The 49th Annual Dallas YMCA Turkey Trot by YMCA Metro Dallas, on Flickr
The 49th Annual Dallas YMCA Turkey Trot by YMCA Metro Dallas, on Flickr
The banality. by molybdena, on Flickr
dallas_14 by Ryan Birgelaitis, on Flickr
dallas_4 by Ryan Birgelaitis, on Flickr
dallas_7 by Ryan Birgelaitis, on Flickr
dallas_15 by Ryan Birgelaitis, on Flickr

2016-03-31_10-54-52_ILCE-6000_DSC02285 by Shared Account, on Flickr
Under the Bridge by Adam Simmons, on Flickr
Dallas Texas by Wojtek Felendzer, on Flickr

Dallas by Matthew Dillon, on Flickr
IMG_2039 by thomas mohan, on Flickr
IMG_2058 by thomas mohan, on Flickr
1118, 214 by Adam Simmons, on Flickr
Doc's Bail Bonds by Adam Simmons, on Flickr
IMG_1566 by thomas mohan, on Flickr
Long Black Veil by Zack Huggins, on Flickr
Dallas, TX by Zack Huggins, on Flickr
Bridges Old & New by James Nelms, on Flickr
Highway of Light II by James Nelms, on Flickr
Sunset on Maggie by James Nelms, on Flickr
Bow Shock by James Nelms, on Flickr
The New Parkland by lilpimpsr07, on Flickr
IMG_2489 by Christof Spieler, on Flickr


----------



## tripleD (Jun 20, 2014)

DSC_0619 by Claus Wolf, on Flickr
AMTK 52 westbound by David Hawkins, on Flickr
Dallas Landmarks at dusk and light trails by Rajesh Jyothiswaran, on Flickr
Sunset over Dallas by Rajan Raju, on Flickr
P00117590 by Shumon Huque, on Flickr
La Ventana by Luke Brewer, on Flickr
Dallas - 0460 by Amado Guerena, on Flickr
West Dallas Graffiti by Wade Shaffer, on Flickr
"A Quiet Morning" by Jesse Anderson, on Flickr
Los Angeles, California by valleyphotomaster, on Flickr
Los Angeles, California by valleyphotomaster, on Flickr
Los Angeles, California by valleyphotomaster, on Flickr
Los Angeles, California by valleyphotomaster, on Flickr
White Rock Lake by akbarber, on Flickr
The Missed Train by Something Sighted, on Flickr
Beautiful Dallas! by Ky Nguyen, on Flickr
2016-11-28_04-01-09 by lilpimpsr07, on Flickr
1106161152 by lilpimpsr07, on Flickr
Lucas B&B - Pappadeaux at the blue hour by Tim Anderson, on Flickr
Katy Trail Ice House, Dallas, Texas by Nicolas Henderson, on Flickr
The Mansion Restaurant by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr
The Mansion Restaurant Facade by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr
636 on the Turntable by James Nelms, on Flickr
Wild About Harry's in Deep Ellum by Steve Rainwater, on Flickr
Downtown - Dallas by OTEIN, on Flickr
Cathedral Santuario de Guadalupe by Teddizzle, on Flickr
The Veins of my City by Teddizzle, on Flickr
Instagram: @teddizzle by Teddizzle, on Flickr
Univision & Chase by Kevin Kretschmar, on Flickr
Houston St. by Stefan Gorman, on Flickr
Dallas Museum of Art by Justin Terveen, on Flickr
Abandoned Dallas by PierreLeblanc, on Flickr
State Fair of Texas 2016 by Teddizzle, on Flickr
State Fair of Texas 2016 by Teddizzle, on Flickr

River of Light by Wayne Kizziar, on Flickr
Dallas Storm by Kevin Kretschmar, on Flickr
TE AS by Adam Simmons, on Flickr
Waiting for the train by jschneider928, on Flickr
Bridges in Dallas by Joseph Haubert, on Flickr
The Crescent & Ritz by tylerjameslee, on Flickr
northpark center; dallas, tx by Nick Thorn, on Flickr
Let's Go Down to Harry Hines Boulevard and Get Some Tacos by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr
Dude...where's my car? by Ari Emmanuel, on Flickr
graffiti by Ari Emmanuel, on Flickr
old building by Ari Emmanuel, on Flickr
Guardian of the City~ by Ari Emmanuel, on Flickr


----------



## tripleD (Jun 20, 2014)

Untitled by Justin Terveen, on Flickr
The Hanging Flag by Matt Harvey, on Flickr
Dallas Christmas 2016 - Main St. Garden by Joseph Haubert, on Flickr
Dallas Christmas 2016 - Belo Garden Butterflies by Joseph Haubert, on Flickr
Dallas Christmas 2016 - West Village by Joseph Haubert, on Flickr
Downtown Towers by Matt Harvey, on Flickr
Double Exposure Shot of Beavers Moon over Dallas Sky Line by Yogesh Mhatre, on Flickr
Veteran's Day by Matt Shell, on Flickr
View from the Chase Tower Sky Lobby - Dallas, TX by akbarber, on Flickr
Dallas Dark BOA by Joseph Haubert, on Flickr
Hottest Haft_Dallas TX. by Ky Nguyen, on Flickr
Beautiful Dallas! by Ky Nguyen, on Flickr
Dallas Skyline by TonyJ99, on Flickr
Dallas! by pfcigor, on Flickr
DGNO 3418 by David Hawkins, on Flickr
Crane Overhead by Matt Harvey, on Flickr

Nick & Sam's Grill Restaurant at Night by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr
Reverchon Park Sign by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr
Central Expressway by James Nelms, on Flickr
Untitled by Michael Harbour, on Flickr
From the Nylo - South Dallas by Michael Harbour, on Flickr
Klyde Warren Park by Michael Harbour, on Flickr
Griggs Park - Dallas by Michael Harbour, on Flickr

Perot Museum by tylerjameslee, on Flickr

Winspear Reflections by Teddizzle, on Flickr
The Bomb Factory by Big Luke, on Flickr

Morning Fog on Margaret Hunt Bridge by Joseph Haubert, on Flickr
Natty mushing Shiner by Big Luke, on Flickr
Untitled by Teddizzle, on Flickr

Roof Shooting by Teddizzle, on Flickr


----------



## tripleD (Jun 20, 2014)

*People of Dallas*

HOMIES - US|2015| DALLAS WEST END STATION PLATFORM by Andrew Moura, on Flickr
DRUG INDUCED - DALLAS WEST END STATION by Andrew Moura, on Flickr
LEATH-A - DEEP ELLUM | DALLAS| by Andrew Moura, on Flickr
CRAVE - DALLAS WEST END STATION - 2015 by Andrew Moura, on Flickr
COMMUTERS - DALLAS WEST END STATION by Andrew Moura, on Flickr
FOOT TRAFFIC - DALLAS WEST END STATION by Andrew Moura, on Flickr
DANCERS - DALLAS KLYDE WARREN PARK by Andrew Moura, on Flickr
THE RECLINER - DALLAS WEST END STATION by Andrew Moura, on Flickr
GOD'S WORK - DALLAS WEST END STATION by Andrew Moura, on Flickr
THE READER - DALLAS | 2014 by Andrew Moura, on Flickr
EENK SLINGER - US|2016| DALLAS WEST END STATION PLATFORM by Andrew Moura, on Flickr
HOG-TIED - US|2016| DALLAS WEST END STATION PLATFORM by Andrew Moura, on Flickr
AGED - DALLAS DEEP ELLUM by Andrew Moura, on Flickr

VISUAL MAN - US|2015|DALLAS WEST END STATION PLATFORM by Andrew Moura, on Flickr
TRUST - DALLAS WEST END STATION SERIES by Andrew Moura, on Flickr
MORMON GIRL - US|2014| DALLAS WEST END STATION PLATFORM by Andrew Moura, on Flickr
SURVIV-OR - US|2015| DALLAS WEST END STATION by Andrew Moura, on Flickr
THE PLEDGE - US|2016|DALLAS DEEP ELLUM by Andrew Moura, on Flickr
EASY RIDER II - US|2016|DALLAS CITY CENTRAL by Andrew Moura, on Flickr
EPHEMERAL |USA|2014| DALLAS WEST END STATION PLATFORM by Andrew Moura, on Flickr
NONSTOP - US|2016|-DALLAS WEST END STATION PLATFORM by Andrew Moura, on Flickr
BO.HE.MI.AN - USA|2015|DALLAS WEST END STATION SERIES by Andrew Moura, on Flickr
ANGRY MEN - USA.2015.DALLAS WEST END STATION PLATFORM by Andrew Moura, on Flickr
WHAT!!! - OUT OF THE ORDINARY SERIES by Andrew Moura, on Flickr
RESCUE - USA.2014.DALLAS WEST END STATION PLATFORM by Andrew Moura, on Flickr
THE POSITION - USA.2015.DALLAS WEST END STATION PLATFORM by Andrew Moura, on Flickr
HAPPINESS - USA|2016|DALLAS WEST END STATION PLATFORM by Andrew Moura, on Flickr
ANGELS - USA|2014|DALLAS WEST END STATION PLATFORM by Andrew Moura, on Flickr
FOLLOW ME - フォローしてください - USA.2015.DALLAS WEST END STATION PLATFORM by Andrew Moura, on Flickr
DETAINEES - US|2016|DALLAS WEST STATION PLATFORM by Andrew Moura, on Flickr
2014 Urban Open Space Award Winner: Klyde Warren Park, Dallas, Texas by Urban Land Institute, on Flickr
Walking Downtown by Matt Harvey, on Flickr
Pedestrian Bridge, Dallas, Texas by Nicolas Henderson, on Flickr
Dark by Michaela Million, on Flickr
dallas pedestrian by Cameron Ehring, on Flickr
Folk Dance by Zack Huggins, on Flickr
White Rock Lake and the Dallas Skyline (Pedestrians) by David Swinney, on Flickr
2014 Urban Open Space Award Winner: Klyde Warren Park, Dallas, Texas by Urban Land Institute, on Flickr
2014 Urban Open Space Award Winner: Klyde Warren Park, Dallas, Texas by Urban Land Institute, on Flickr
Unicyclists by Chris Wolfgang, on Flickr


----------



## tripleD (Jun 20, 2014)

Dallas Museum of Art by Mark Carroll Photography, on Flickr
Morning Bustle by JkenLive, on Flickr
Christmas at the Winspear Opera House by Mark Carroll Photography, on Flickr
Margaret Hunt Hill Bridge at Sunrise by Arie, on Flickr
The View From Up Here by Michaela Million, on Flickr
Mainstreet Alley by Michaela Million, on Flickr

OVER ELM ST - DOWNTOWN DALLAS by Andrew Moura, on Flickr

WHITE ROCK LAKE - DALLAS, TEXAS by Andrew Moura, on Flickr


----------



## tripleD (Jun 20, 2014)

Crow Collection of Asian Art by Mark Carroll Photography, on Flickr
Entrance Fountain: Crow Collection by Mark Carroll Photography, on Flickr
Christmas in Texas by Adam Simmons, on Flickr
Merry Christmas Eve! by Teddizzle, on Flickr
Kidd Springs Park by Adam Simmons, on Flickr
Oak Cliff by Adam Simmons, on Flickr
Deep Ellum Art by Mark Carroll Photography, on Flickr
Artful Planter by Mark Carroll Photography, on Flickr
Deep Ellum | Dallas, Texas by Mark Carroll Photography, on Flickr
Creating Art by Mark Carroll Photography, on Flickr
Fairmont Hotel Dallas with Fountain Place by Mark Carroll Photography, on Flickr
Museum Tower Dallas by Mark Carroll Photography, on Flickr
Musical Architecture | Dallas by Mark Carroll Photography, on Flickr
Musical Architecture | Dallas by Mark Carroll Photography, on Flickr
Cathedral Santuario de Guadalupe by Mark Carroll Photography, on Flickr
Larger Scale by Mark Carroll Photography, on Flickr
Statler by Mark Carroll Photography, on Flickr
Bibbentuckers Uptown by Mark Carroll Photography, on Flickr
Stone Place Crosswalk by Mark Carroll Photography, on Flickr
Commerce Street Fountains - Downtown Dallas by Mark Carroll Photography, on Flickr
1300 Jackson Street Historic Loft Condos (1930) by Mark Carroll Photography, on Flickr
Greer Garson Theatre, SMU by Mark Carroll Photography, on Flickr
Neiman Marcus by Mark Carroll Photography, on Flickr
4510 On Main | Dallas by Mark Carroll Photography, on Flickr
MAIN by Mark Carroll Photography, on Flickr
Swimming 10 Stories Above the Street by Mark Carroll Photography, on Flickr
Texas Neon Nights by Mark Carroll Photography, on Flickr
MKT| Dallas | EXPLORED by Mark Carroll Photography, on Flickr
Method Coffee by Mark Carroll Photography, on Flickr
Sanger Harris Department Store, Valley View Mall by John, on Flickr
20161227_142442 by retailmania2015, on Flickr
Dallas, TX by Justin Terveen, on Flickr
Untitled by retailmania2015, on Flickr
Freeway construction near downtown Dallas by retailmania2015, on Flickr
Lake Cliff by Justin Terveen, on Flickr
Dallas Skyline by Justin Terveen, on Flickr
Dallas Skyline by Justin Terveen, on Flickr
West Dallas by John, on Flickr
"Oak Cliff 54018" by Malcolm K., on Flickr
Active Streetscape by Malcolm K., on Flickr
Yvonne Craig Mural by LonStar3000, on Flickr
C-store Davis side by UncleLars, on Flickr
C-store Davis front by UncleLars, on Flickr
Cafe Brazil 2 by UncleLars, on Flickr
Dallas, TX by Barn&Col, on Flickr
El Corazon de Tejas by Adam Simmons, on Flickr
¡C. Señor! by Adam Simmons, on Flickr
Kidd Springs by Barry Kooda, on Flickr
Kidd Springs by Barry Kooda, on Flickr
2016-12-28_08-19-32 by Steve Rainwater, on Flickr


----------



## tripleD (Jun 20, 2014)

2016.12.29 Grassy Knoll and School Books, Dallas, TX USA 09800 by Ted Eytan, on Flickr
Deep Ellum by Adam Simmons, on Flickr
EP-3934a by Albert Johnston, on Flickr
Untitled by Gary Duke, on Flickr
Dallas-22 by Tim Childers, on Flickr
_DSC0854 by Albert Johnston, on Flickr
Dallas-30 by Tim Childers, on Flickr
Dallas-32 by Tim Childers, on Flickr
Dallas-29 by Tim Childers, on Flickr
DSC_3967a by Albert Johnston, on Flickr

DSC_3889a by Albert Johnston, on Flickr
Trinity River Levee by Matt Shell, on Flickr
Crown Hill Cemetery, Dallas, Texas by Tom, on Flickr
Dallas Fair Park by Steve Watkins, on Flickr

DSC_5306a by Albert Johnston, on Flickr
DSC_5309b by Albert Johnston, on Flickr
DSC_5320d by Albert Johnston, on Flickr
Dia de Muertos Senorita by Albert Johnston, on Flickr
DSC_4753b by Albert Johnston, on Flickr

DSC_4591b by Albert Johnston, on Flickr
DSC_5293a by Albert Johnston, on Flickr
Deep Ellum- Dallas by Sonja Burton, on Flickr
Deep Ellum- Dallas by Sonja Burton, on Flickr
Deep Ellum- Dallas by Sonja Burton, on Flickr
Deep Ellum- Dallas by Sonja Burton, on Flickr
Deep Ellum- Dallas by Sonja Burton, on Flickr
Deep Ellum- Dallas by Sonja Burton, on Flickr
Deep Ellum- Dallas by Sonja Burton, on Flickr
Deep Ellum- Dallas by Sonja Burton, on Flickr
Deep Ellum- Dallas by Sonja Burton, on Flickr
Deep Ellum- Dallas by Sonja Burton, on Flickr
Deep Ellum- Dallas by Sonja Burton, on Flickr
Deep Ellum- Dallas by Sonja Burton, on Flickr
Deep Ellum- Dallas by Sonja Burton, on Flickr
Deep Ellum- Dallas by Sonja Burton, on Flickr
Deep Ellum- Dallas by Sonja Burton, on Flickr
Deep Ellum- Dallas by Sonja Burton, on Flickr
Deep Ellum- Dallas by Sonja Burton, on Flickr

Deep Ellum- Dallas by Sonja Burton, on Flickr
POMELO_20151124215050_save by Sonja Burton, on Flickr
POMELO_20151124214700_save by Sonja Burton, on Flickr
Untitled by Sonja Burton, on Flickr

Deep Ellum- Dallas by Sonja Burton, on Flickr


----------



## tripleD (Jun 20, 2014)

Downtown Dallas Fog at Night by Joseph Haubert, on Flickr
Reunion Tower Sunset after the Snow by Joseph Haubert, on Flickr
Dallas CS Sunset by Joseph Haubert, on Flickr
Margaret Hunt Hill Bridge Foggy Night 3 by Joseph Haubert, on Flickr
Dallas Christmas 2016 - Harwood District by Joseph Haubert, on Flickr
dawn treader by Randy, on Flickr
Dallas, Tx (Downtown Dallas) 2017 by Matthew Kieffer, on Flickr
Bishop Arts District by Everett Szurek, on Flickr
White Rock Lake by Matt Shell, on Flickr
Global Photo Walk 2016 by Mr Holga, on Flickr
Reds by Katie Weaver, on Flickr
DGNO 3417 by David Hawkins, on Flickr
DGNO 3417 by David Hawkins, on Flickr
DART Rail Yard by David Hawkins, on Flickr
SP 8580 by David Hawkins, on Flickr
Holga Walk by Mr Holga, on Flickr
Shoot the Shooter Shooting the Shooter by Tim Hoang, on Flickr
Memorial by Randy Ratzlaff, on Flickr
Segway Gang by Tim Hoang, on Flickr
Segway Gang by Randy Ratzlaff, on Flickr
Untitled by Taury Iskandar, on Flickr
Winspear Opera House by mark_snaps, on Flickr
Kiss in the pond by mark_snaps, on Flickr
Late Night Art & Park Photo Walk by Mr Holga, on Flickr
Late Night Art & Park Photo Walk by Mr Holga, on Flickr
Holga Walk by Mr Holga, on Flickr
DSCF3113 by claudia_curici, on Flickr
Holga Photo Walk by Mr Holga, on Flickr
Holga Photo Walk by Mr Holga, on Flickr
Holga Photo Walk by Mr Holga, on Flickr
Untitled by mark_snaps, on Flickr
Linus in Blue by jenniferaevans, on Flickr
Dallas Power & Light Building, Dallas Texas by Wendell Rocky1, on Flickr
Taking a Break by Daniel Schumacher, on Flickr
Pillow Shoe by Daniel Schumacher, on Flickr
Bronze Herd by Clint Ausmus, on Flickr
Safety Patrol by Clint Ausmus, on Flickr
Forty Winks by Daniel Schumacher, on Flickr
City park cafe-1 by jenniferaevans, on Flickr
20150926-20150926-IMG_5678 by the.bengineer, on Flickr
20150926-20150926-IMG_5715 by the.bengineer, on Flickr
Untitled by Taury Iskandar, on Flickr
Wilson Building, Dallas Texas by Wendell Rocky1, on Flickr
Mercantile Continental Building, Dallas Texas by Wendell Rocky1, on Flickr
Municipal Building (City Hall), Dallas Texas by Wendell Rocky1, on Flickr
Elm Street, Dallas Texas by Wendell Rocky1, on Flickr
Untitled by Taury Iskandar, on Flickr
All star-1 by jenniferaevans, on Flickr
Untitled by Taury Iskandar, on Flickr
Lady of Guadalupe by jenniferaevans, on Flickr
His and Hers Trilby by jschneider928, on Flickr
Dallas Museum of Art by jschneider928, on Flickr
L1001891 by mitchelldmarks, on Flickr
Pinhole: Late Night Photo Walk by Mr Holga, on Flickr
Statler Hilton Hotel, Dallas Texas by Wendell Rocky1, on Flickr
Untitled by Angela Sabo, on Flickr
Fair Park Station by Angela Sabo, on Flickr
The Swans by Angela Sabo, on Flickr
Working hard or hardly working? by jschneider928, on Flickr
Onward by jschneider928, on Flickr
Women's Museum by jschneider928, on Flickr
Oak Lawn, Dallas by John, on Flickr
When a pod of whales swim through da streetz. by Francis Holgado, on Flickr
Firm sense of pride. by Francis Holgado, on Flickr


----------



## tripleD (Jun 20, 2014)

Lawther Drive by Matt Shell, on Flickr
Sailing by Matt Shell, on Flickr
Everything is bigger by Dave Matthews, on Flickr
Perot Museum of Nature and Science by Dave Matthews, on Flickr
JRpad1.20.17 by JR Beckwith, on Flickr
DALLAS Skyline 2 by BeSt Photography [Thank you for 1million views], on Flickr
DALLAS Skyline by BeSt Photography [Thank you for 1million views], on Flickr
Brake and Clutch by Dave Matthews, on Flickr
Burgers & Beer by Dave Matthews, on Flickr
Angry Dog by Dave Matthews, on Flickr
Bumbershoots and styling suits by Dave Matthews, on Flickr
Chuck Norris by Dave Matthews, on Flickr
I sometimes feel like you're looking right through me by Dave Matthews, on Flickr
Dinner time in Deep Ellum by Dave Matthews, on Flickr
Are you kidding me? by Dave Matthews, on Flickr
Entertwined by Dave Matthews, on Flickr
This is your brain on art by Dave Matthews, on Flickr
The coldest crew in town by Dave Matthews, on Flickr
Post no Bills by Dave Matthews, on Flickr
Smile by Dave Matthews, on Flickr
They'd bend over backwards to make art by Dave Matthews, on Flickr
Epic by Dave Matthews, on Flickr
America the beautiful by Dave Matthews, on Flickr
The mess you've made of me by Dave Matthews, on Flickr
The good ole days are here again by Dave Matthews, on Flickr
Free 4 All by Dave Matthews, on Flickr
On the corner in Deep Ellum by Dave Matthews, on Flickr
Boyd Hotel by Dave Matthews, on Flickr
For lease by Dave Matthews, on Flickr
Dancing in Deep Ellum by Dave Matthews, on Flickr
You are so lucky by Dave Matthews, on Flickr
Futura by Dave Matthews, on Flickr
Deep Ellum mornings by Dave Matthews, on Flickr
Merry Christmas by Dave Matthews, on Flickr
Love Runs Deep by Dave Matthews, on Flickr
The usual suspects by Dave Matthews, on Flickr
Deep Ellum TX by Dave Matthews, on Flickr
Deep Ellum by Dave Matthews, on Flickr
Different worlds by Dave Matthews, on Flickr
Dirk by Dave Matthews, on Flickr
Fun in a can by Dave Matthews, on Flickr
Just for grins by Dave Matthews, on Flickr
Akard & Elm by Dave Matthews, on Flickr
Treacherous beard by Dave Matthews, on Flickr
Are you really living? by Dave Matthews, on Flickr
All of it by Dave Matthews, on Flickr
Music to my ears by Dave Matthews, on Flickr
Greatest hits by Dave Matthews, on Flickr
Big Gulp by Dave Matthews, on Flickr
Adam Hats by Dave Matthews, on Flickr
Life under the fast lane by Dave Matthews, on Flickr
Minimally speaking by Dave Matthews, on Flickr
Doing what it's always done by Dave Matthews, on Flickr
Grin and bear it by Dave Matthews, on Flickr
SMU by Sergey Shavrin, on Flickr
SMU by Sergey Shavrin, on Flickr
SMU by Sergey Shavrin, on Flickr
Southern Methodist University, Dallas TX by Sergey Shavrin, on Flickr
Trina Turk training at the Dallas Highland Park Village boutique - May 2014 by AllisonHiromi, on Flickr
Highland Park Village references by antonandnicole, on Flickr
Highland Park Village references by antonandnicole, on Flickr
Highland Park Village references by antonandnicole, on Flickr
Highland Park Village references by antonandnicole, on Flickr


----------



## tripleD (Jun 20, 2014)

WMDallas-3726 by alfredpenar, on Flickr
Womens March, Dallas by rika, on Flickr
We shot each other. by Cindy Higby, on Flickr
WMDallas-4108 by alfredpenar, on Flickr
WMDallas-4116 by alfredpenar, on Flickr
WMDallas-4026 by alfredpenar, on Flickr
Dallas Women's March by Ian Aberle, on Flickr
Dallas Women's March by Ian Aberle, on Flickr
Dallas Women's March by Ian Aberle, on Flickr
Dallas Women's March by Ian Aberle, on Flickr
Good Fences by STREET MASTER, on Flickr
Super Centered by STREET MASTER, on Flickr
Rider Protection by STREET MASTER, on Flickr
Beautiful sunset in east Dallas. by John, on Flickr
Strange Weed by STREET MASTER, on Flickr
Downtown Dallas Fog at Night by Joseph Haubert, on Flickr
North Dallas by John, on Flickr
Deep Ellum Bike by Destin Farr, on Flickr
Good Morning by Christian Bradford, on Flickr
IMG_8094_5_6hdr by Robert Baxter, on Flickr
IMG_7913_4_5hdr by Robert Baxter, on Flickr
IMG_7922 by Robert Baxter, on Flickr
IMG_8073 by Robert Baxter, on Flickr
IMG_7910_1_2hdr by Robert Baxter, on Flickr
IMG_8026 by Robert Baxter, on Flickr
IMG_7826_7_8hdr by Robert Baxter, on Flickr
IMG_7808_09_10hdr by Robert Baxter, on Flickr


----------



## tripleD (Jun 20, 2014)

Margaret Hunt Hill Bridge Over The 2015 Texas Flood by Mabry Campbell, on FlickrMargaret Hunt Hill Bridge View from the Bank of America Plaza Rooftop by Joseph Haubert, on Flickr
FIYAH by Justin Terveen, on FlickrGape by Wade Shaffer, on FlickrPlaying soccer in the park by Cindy Higby, on FlickrDallas Wandering 2/5/17 by Barn&Col, on FlickrWandering around Dallas 02/05/17 by Barn&Col, on FlickrWandering around Dallas 02/05/17 by Barn&Col, on FlickrWandering around Dallas 02/05/17 by Barn&Col, on FlickrTrinity River by Justin Terveen, on Flickr
Valley View Center by Justin Terveen, on Flickr
Tower Bldg by Justin Terveen, on FlickrWandering around Dallas 02/05/17 by Barn&Col, on FlickrDallas wandering 2/5/17 by Barn&Col, on FlickrDallas, TX. 1/21/17 by Barn&Col, on FlickrEmma the Streetcar | Dallas by Mark Carroll Photography, on FlickrCat mural in Deep Ellum by Cindy Higby, on FlickrUrban exploring by Cindy Higby, on FlickrPatio action on a fine winters. # Dallas by Cindy Higby, on FlickrZamaku and his dog - Homeless in Dallas by Cindy Higby, on FlickrWe shot each other. by Cindy Higby, on FlickrReflections by m meyers, on FlickrMorning Matilda by James Nelms, on FlickrBig Tex - State Fair of Texas by akbarber, on FlickrFountain Place, Pei & Kiley. Who will pay the plumbing bills, circa 2050, particularly seeing as it remains half built 30 years later? by Payton Chung, on FlickrDowntown Dallas, TX by Randy Stewart, on FlickrGhost Town by Joseph Haubert, on FlickrDUB_6655r by Chris Robart, on FlickrMore Cranes! by DeeAshley, on FlickrMore Cranes! by DeeAshley, on FlickrHottest Haft - Dallas, TX. by Ky Nguyen, on FlickrDallas, Texas by Terie Davis, on FlickrGood Morning, Dallas by Matt Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## tripleD (Jun 20, 2014)

Traveling Man and his guitar by Cindy Higby, on Flickr
Tower of Gold by Matt Harvey, on Flickr
Dallas RED Skyline Train Track Reflection by Joseph Haubert, on Flickr
Trinity Groves2 by LonStar3000, on Flickr
P1000819aa by LonStar3000, on Flickr
Downtown Dallas by LonStar3000, on Flickr
Trinity Groves5 by LonStar3000, on Flickr
IMG_7913_4_5hdr by Robert Baxter, on Flickr
100years by LonStar3000, on Flickr
Top o’ Texas Tower by LonStar3000, on Flickr
The Kessler in Oak Clff by LonStar3000, on Flickr
Light Trails in LBJ Freeway, Dallas by Angel Castañal, on Flickr
Night traffic and construction in Dallas by Angel Castañal, on Flickr
8B080732-51EB-4C1B-9191-C26BBE11E402 by Jim Ward, on Flickr
Love Field Airport lake shots (seagull) by Sergey Shavrin, on Flickr
img_2458 by Steve Rainwater, on Flickr
Main Street Park by Sergey Shavrin, on Flickr
Weird Eyeball installation by Sergey Shavrin, on Flickr
Deep Ellum by Sergey Shavrin, on Flickr
Downtown Dallas view from the Hyatt Regency by Alejandra Rosas, on Flickr
Deep Ellum by Sergey Shavrin, on Flickr
Dallas Hwy to Atlantis by Haal Photography, on Flickr
Floating along by Adam Simmons, on Flickr
Deep Ellum by Adam Simmons, on Flickr
Under the Bridge by Adam Simmons, on Flickr
Skyline by Adam Simmons, on Flickr
Trinity Groves by Adam Simmons, on Flickr
Hunt Bridge. Dallas, Tx. Dji Mavic Pro. by Oliver Ham, on Flickr
Illuminated Trail [38/365] by jschneider928, on Flickr
Lady in Red by Adam Simmons, on Flickr
Downtown by Adam Simmons, on Flickr
Woops by Adam Simmons, on Flickr
Day 037/365 - Photo365 - Twisted by Makia Minich, on Flickr
Dallas TX by vherrera84, on Flickr
Skyline Hospital by Jack Wilkie, on Flickr
Hill Bridge Sunset by Jack Wilkie, on Flickr
Dog Park by Jack Wilkie, on Flickr
Ice Cream by Adam Simmons, on Flickr
¡C. Señor! by Adam Simmons, on Flickr
IMG_8124_5_6hdr by Robert Baxter, on Flickr
IMG_8142_3_4hdr by Robert Baxter, on Flickr
IMG_8145_6_7hdr by Robert Baxter, on Flickr
Dart Bus by Binomialphoto, on Flickr
Foggy Dallas by Binomialphoto, on Flickr
Foggy Dallas by Binomialphoto, on Flickr
Bishop Arts District by Adam Simmons, on Flickr
Ravinia at davis by UncleLars, on Flickr
Under Construction by Adam Simmons, on Flickr
Cinthia by Binomialphoto, on Flickr
IMG_7799_800_801hdr by Robert Baxter, on Flickr
Dallas skyline and streetcar by airbus777, on Flickr
DART passing Reunion Tower by airbus777, on Flickr


----------



## tripleD (Jun 20, 2014)

Its Art by Ryan Yett, on Flickr
Stories above stories by Ryan Yett, on Flickr
Dallas by Ryan Yett, on Flickr
Dallas... by Ryan Yett, on Flickr
Dallas by Ryan Yett, on Flickr
Aurora Dallas 2013 by Mark Carroll Photography, on Flickr
Dallas by Leah Biernacki, on Flickr
20170216_08a by Nicholas McKenna, on Flickr
Architectural Dallas by Mark Carroll Photography, on Flickr
Architectural Dallas by Mark Carroll Photography, on Flickr
CityPlace_2 by James Nelms, on Flickr
Dallas by Nick Alekhine, on Flickr
0227161851 by lilpimpsr07, on Flickr
0307171833_HDR_Film2 by lilpimpsr07, on Flickr
Light Trails in LBJ Freeway, Dallas by Angel Castañal, on Flickr
0307171823_HDR by lilpimpsr07, on Flickr
0307171812_HDR by lilpimpsr07, on Flickr
Dallas is Purple for Parkland by [email protected], on Flickr
20170216_07a by Nicholas McKenna, on Flickr
Dallas by Barn&Col, on Flickr
Dallas by Barn&Col, on Flickr
Dallas by Barn&Col, on Flickr
Wandering around Dallas 02/05/17 by Barn&Col, on Flickr
Dallas Museum of Art by Mark Carroll Photography, on Flickr
Crow Collection of Asian Art by Mark Carroll Photography, on Flickr
img_2458 by Steve Rainwater, on Flickr
Untitled by Bjorn, on Flickr
Harry Moss Park 130227(008) by Tim Ogden, on Flickr
2014-11-20 at 15-55-13 by David Levinson, on Flickr
2014-11-20 at 16-22-05 by David Levinson, on Flickr
Untitled by kerinin, on Flickr
Streaking Colors | Texas by Bo Ryan, on Flickr
From the Nylo Dallas South by Michael Harbour, on Flickr
DSC_9876 by Michael Harbour, on Flickr
Heads & Tails by Nicolas Gallegos, on Flickr
Historic Deep Ellum by emerzon, on Flickr
The New Parkland by lilpimpsr07, on Flickr
Intermission by Nicolas Gallegos, on Flickr
IMG_3027.jpg by Nicolas Gallegos, on Flickr
IMG_2944.jpg by Nicolas Gallegos, on Flickr
030 2012-04-05_Dal-Abi_C-0834 by Dad, on Flickr
northpark center; dallas, tx by Nick Thorn, on Flickr
20120404_GiadaDeLaurentiis_5876 by Stephen Masker, on Flickr
high tide in Dallas by mike hawkins, on Flickr
sunset, downtown Dallas by mike hawkins, on Flickr
The House by Ofwa Mwalilino, on Flickr
Green Tower at Twilight by Matt Harvey, on Flickr
DEALEY PLAZA DALLAS by thieulson, on Flickr
Mustang by Adam Simmons, on Flickr
Club Monaco | West Village by Mark Carroll Photography, on Flickr
Downtown Dallas, TX Firefighters by Randy Stewart, on Flickr
Twilight’s Reflection by Matt Harvey, on Flickr
Upper Kutz by Doing~it~in~Dallas, on Flickr
House of Blues Dallas by Mark Carroll Photography, on Flickr
Building detail by WStewart 1, on Flickr
you know the drill by Steven Leggett, on Flickr
Last Light at White Rock-2 by Steven Leggett, on Flickr
IMG_0050-1.jpg by Kelvin Reed, on Flickr


----------



## tripleD (Jun 20, 2014)

Dallas Skyline by Justin Terveen, on Flickr
Tower of Babel by Jeff Tidwell, on Flickr
Reflecting on the Skyscraper by Matt Harvey, on Flickr
dallas, tx by Daulton Brown, on Flickr
Take Flight by jschneider928, on Flickr
Parkland Memorial Hospital by jschneider928, on Flickr
Dallas bridge (Extra) by christinewang0, on Flickr
dallas, tx by Daulton Brown, on Flickr
dallas, tx by Daulton Brown, on Flickr
dallas, tx by Daulton Brown, on Flickr
Dock [25/365] by jschneider928, on Flickr
Hamm's Tires [19/365] by jschneider928, on Flickr
Moored [55/365] by jschneider928, on Flickr
dallas, tx by Daulton Brown, on Flickr
dallas, tx by Daulton Brown, on Flickr
dallas, tx by Daulton Brown, on Flickr
dallas, tx by Daulton Brown, on Flickr
dallas, tx by Daulton Brown, on Flickr
dallas, tx by Daulton Brown, on Flickr
dallas, tx by Daulton Brown, on Flickr
Lake Cliff by Justin Terveen, on Flickr
dallas july 4 by Parrish Ruiz de Velasco, on Flickr
Untitled by Mark Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## tripleD (Jun 20, 2014)

Trinity River Corridor by Nathan Tew, on Flickr
Window Wash by jschneider928, on Flickr
DSC09399 by Barn&Col, on Flickr
Dallas. by Barn&Col, on Flickr
Relaxing by Barn&Col, on Flickr
DSC01747 by Barn&Col, on Flickr
img037 by Nathan Tew, on Flickr
White Rock Lake by Nathan Tew, on Flickr
Gravelthon 2017 by Nathan Tew, on Flickr
Gravelthon 2017 by Nathan Tew, on Flickr
dallas, tx by Daulton Brown, on Flickr
dallas, tx by Daulton Brown, on Flickr
dallas, tx by Daulton Brown, on Flickr
Suits by jschneider928, on Flickr
Untitled by His and Hers Trilby by jschneider928, on Flickr
[email protected]/]jschneider928[/url], on Flickr
These Boots are Made for Walking by jschneider928, on Flickr
Sunset Fishing [73/365] by jschneider928, on Flickr
Lake Fun [78/365] by jschneider928, on Flickr
#ObserveDallas2016 by jschneider928, on Flickr
First Day of Spring [79/365] by jschneider928, on Flickr
Trolley Ride by jschneider928, on Flickr
Goose [35/365] by jschneider928, on Flickr
#ObserveDallas2016 by jschneider928, on Flickr
Ice Cream by jschneider928, on Flickr
Let's Love Kale by jschneider928, on Flickr
Go Fish [42/365] by jschneider928, on Flickr
Long Shadows [47/365] by jschneider928, on Flickr
Hat 50/365 by jschneider928, on Flickr
Fluffy [41/365] by jschneider928, on Flickr
Fishing at Dusk by jschneider928, on Flickr


----------



## tripleD (Jun 20, 2014)

Dallas, TX by Justin Terveen, on Flickr
Dallas Sunset. New Bridge by Barn&Col, on Flickr
Sunset. Dallas by Barn&Col, on Flickr
DAllas sunset by Barn&Col, on Flickr
Dallas by Barn&Col, on Flickr
Dallas Nylo Hotel by Barn&Col, on Flickr
Dallas Uptown by Barn&Col, on Flickr
Dallas by Barn&Col, on Flickr
Dassault Falcon 7X by jschneider928, on Flickr
Wheels Down by jschneider928, on Flickr
Low Pass [34/365] by jschneider928, on Flickr
Dock [25/365] by jschneider928, on Flickr
Illuminated Trail [38/365] by jschneider928, on Flickr
Dallas by Ryan Yett, on Flickr
The Green Team by Matt Shell, on Flickr
Untitled by Mark Johnson, on Flickr
Downtown Dallas on Weekend Nights by Athul Sudheesh, on Flickr
ChemTrail Delight by Sam Inman, on Flickr
Parkland Hospital, Dallas, TX. by Paul Moore, on Flickr
HIgh Five Interchange - Dallas (8 of 50) by Michael Harbour, on Flickr
Untitled by rowibish, on Flickr
"On a Roll in Downtown" by Jesse Anderson, on Flickr
The Streets of Dallas by Athul Sudheesh, on Flickr
Reunion Tower by Athul Sudheesh, on Flickr
Cavalcade by Athul Sudheesh, on Flickr
Night View of Downtown Dallas by Athul Sudheesh, on Flickr


----------



## tripleD (Jun 20, 2014)

Dallas skyline 2 by camsk8pro, on Flickr
The Omni of Dallas by Nelson Acosta, on Flickr
20161024-050 US trip Texas Dallas by Seimen Burum, on Flickr
Dallas 2017 by aliceliang22, on Flickr
Expired Film Day 2017 by Mr Holga, on Flickr
peg omni wfaa by Parrish Ruiz de Velasco, on Flickr
Dallas, Tx: George W. Bush Presidential Center (2013) - courtyard view by Graham Hart, on Flickr
Dallas, TX by Lauren, on Flickr
Downtown Dallas random by Theodore Moreno, on Flickr
Dallas 2017 by aliceliang22, on Flickr
Dallas, TX by Lauren, on Flickr
Texas, Dallas and San Antonio PRG gig by Capt. Richard C. Barone, on Flickr
The Residences at 1300 Jackson Street, Dallas by mplstodd, on Flickr
dallas, tx by Daulton Brown, on Flickr
dallas, tx by Daulton Brown, on Flickr
Parking Garage with overhang, Field Street & Commerce Street, Dallas, TX by mplstodd, on Flickr
Uptown Dallas by mplstodd, on Flickr
Downtown Dallas, Texas by Tom, on Flickr
Dallas_Fair_Park_Hall_of_State_2009 by [email protected], on Flickr
Republic Tower by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr
Truluck's Restaurant by Mark Carroll Photography, on Flickr
Wilson Monochrome by Mark Carroll Photography, on Flickr
At Street Level by Mark Carroll Photography, on Flickr
JFK Memorial Spring 2017 by Joseph Haubert, on Flickr
Deep Ellum Mural by Mark Carroll Photography, on Flickr
Margaret McDermott Bridge by Jamie Griffin, on Flickr
Lunavæ Sol - Magic Beam by Michael Nguyen, on Flickr
Dallas sunrise before the storm by Maciej Kraus, on Flickr
Dallas night by Maciej Kraus, on Flickr
Dallas 2017 by aliceliang22, on Flickr
DSC03408 RAW by Duc Le, on Flickr
Cityplace Tower by Justin Terveen, on Flickr
Darren Taylor by Stephen Gault, on Flickr
Darren Taylor by Stephen Gault, on Flickr


----------



## tripleD (Jun 20, 2014)

extra height by Bill Dickinson, on Flickr
Dallas Skyline Pano by Bill Dickinson, on Flickr
towering overlords of photography by Bill Dickinson, on Flickr
Freeway to Dallas by Bill Dickinson, on Flickr
Latino Cultural Center by Mark Carroll Photography, on Flickr
2020 Live Oak Street Tower (1938, 1963) by Mark Carroll Photography, on Flickr
The Wilson Building by Mark Carroll Photography, on Flickr
Dallas Monochrome by Mark Carroll Photography, on Flickr
West End in Dallas.jpg by Cindy Higby, on Flickr
Under the bridge by Cindy Higby, on Flickr
Playing soccer in the park by Cindy Higby, on Flickr

Cat mural in Deep Ellum by Cindy Higby, on Flickr
Urban exploring by Cindy Higby, on Flickr
Wilson Monochrome by Mark Carroll Photography, on Flickr
Eye | by Tony Tassett (2007) by Mark Carroll Photography, on Flickr
At Street Level by Mark Carroll Photography, on Flickr
2 by Eric and Gen Emerson, on Flickr
Lake Cliff Tower by Alex Jove, on Flickr
big sky by Ian Ruotsala, on Flickr
Jamey and Wes-523 by Steven Leggett, on Flickr
Bridge Lights_6986 by Betty, on Flickr
Sweet Dreams by Justin Terveen, on Flickr

dallas sunset- by John Chitty, on Flickr
Serenity At The Fair by A. Michael Uhlmann, on Flickr

Reflection In Blue by A. Michael Uhlmann, on Flickr
24 Hours in Dallas -8 by Lissa Chandler, on Flickr
24 Hours in Dallas -7 by Lissa Chandler, on Flickr
Garland Turn by Matt Shell, on Flickr
West Dallas by Matt Shell, on Flickr
Cadiz by Matt Shell, on Flickr
WTC Dallas by Justin Terveen, on Flickr
Dallas Addison by Nelson Acosta, on Flickr
Cityscapes : City Aerials : Inerstate 345 : Dallas Texas by Nelson Acosta, on Flickr
Uptown Dallas Aerial by Nelson Acosta, on Flickr
Old Red Museum by Adam Simmons, on Flickr
Under the Sea (Parking) by Adam Simmons, on Flickr
Traffic by Adam Simmons, on Flickr
0307171750_HDR_Film2 by lilpimpsr07, on Flickr

2017-03-17_10-10-22 by lilpimpsr07, on Flickr
Dallas.. View from Reunion Tower by Vimal Haridasan, on Flickr
American flag sunset on July 4th by Parrish Ruiz de Velasco, on Flickr
dallas rain night by Parrish Ruiz de Velasco, on Flickr
Reunion Tower by Parrish Ruiz de Velasco, on Flickr

Dallas i35 by Parrish Ruiz de Velasco, on Flickr
Dallas skyline by Jorge Landrian, on Flickr

Light Trails in LBJ Freeway, Dallas by Angel Castañal, on Flickr
Dallas, TX by Justin Terveen, on Flickr
Westmoreland Levee by John, on Flickr
North Dallas by John, on Flickr
Dallas Bridges Sunset by Joseph Haubert, on Flickr


----------



## tripleD (Jun 20, 2014)

Commercial 23.jpg by Matthew Thomas, on Flickr
Commercial 19.jpg by Matthew Thomas, on Flickr
Dallas by dinapunk, on Flickr
Dallas by Tony Shi, on Flickr
Omni Hotel Sunset by David Alexander, on Flickr
Dallas by Tony Shi, on Flickr
Dallas by Tony Shi, on Flickr
Dallas by Tony Shi, on Flickr
Downtown Dallas at Night by David Alexander, on Flickr
City Hall by David Alexander, on Flickr
Dallas Police Memorial by David Alexander, on Flickr
Uptown View at Sunset(HDR) by John, on Flickr
Dallas' Belle of the Ball by John, on Flickr
Youth Doing Good by Dallas Street Photography, on Flickr
Work Crew Downtown Dallas Texas by Dallas Street Photography, on Flickr
Attitude & Style by Dallas Street Photography, on Flickr
Cleaning "The Eye" - Dallas Texas USA by Dallas Street Photography, on Flickr2014-04-25 19.55.47 by Andrew Holzschuh, on Flickr
The Statler & Continental (Dallas, TX) by Kevin Kretschmar, on Flickr
Downtown Alley by David Alexander, on Flickr
Remember to Recycle by Adam Simmons, on Flickr
graffiti on the corner by Bill Dickinson, on Flickr
Sunset Behind Dallas by Corey Boyd, on Flickr
Art Wall | Deep Ellum by Mark Carroll Photography, on Flickr
19 by Alex Jove, on Flickr
High as the sky by Bill Dickinson, on Flickr
Monkey Shakespeare by Adam Simmons, on Flickr
Continental Building by Adam Simmons, on Flickr
Bubble Tea by Adam Simmons, on Flickr
Fair Park by Adam Simmons, on Flickr
Swan Lake, Fair Park by Adam Simmons, on Flickr
Dallas Streetcar by Adam Simmons, on Flickr
Brain Dead by Adam Simmons, on FlickrSailing Along by Adam Simmons, on Flickr
Which Way? by Adam Simmons, on Flickr
Untitled by Mark Johnson, on Flickr
dallas Union Station Dallas TX May 12 1996 001 by John W. Barriger III National Railroad Library, on Flickr
The Berkshire at Preston Center by Wade Griffith, on Flickr
Margaret McDermott Bridge by Jamie Griffin, on FlickrPark Lane by Jared M Le Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## tripleD (Jun 20, 2014)

Overlooking the Memorial by Matt Harvey, on Flickr
Taking It All In by Matt Harvey, on Flickr
Wyly in the Morning by Matt Harvey, on Flickr
Perot Museum Street View by Joseph Haubert, on Flickr
Deep Ellum Sunset by James Nelms, on Flickr
Deep Ellum Sunset II by James Nelms, on Flickr
Racing In by James Nelms, on Flickr
Take Off & Landing by James Nelms, on Flickr
Betty in the Sunset by James Nelms, on Flickr
DART Station by James Nelms, on Flickr
Deep Ellum Brewing. by Kirsten Strickland, on Flickr
DSC02681 by Hombre Tangencial (JOP), on Flickr
DSC02676 by Hombre Tangencial (JOP), on Flickr
Commercial 19.jpg by Matthew Thomas, on Flickr
From Uptown, Dallas by Hombre Tangencial (JOP), on Flickr
Deep Ellum Brewing. by Kirsten Strickland, on Flickr
Dallas by tatepetersonvisuals, on Flickr
Dallas by tatepetersonvisuals, on Flickr
IMG_4517.jpg by fasion, on Flickr
Dallas Galleria - Nov 1989 by mplstodd, on Flickr
IMG_4518.jpg by fasion, on Flickr
Reflection In Blue by A. Michael Uhlmann, on Flickr
The banality. by molybdena, on Flickr
untitled shoot-094 by swcook, on Flickr
untitled shoot-078 by swcook, on Flickr
Dallas by tatepetersonvisuals, on Flickr
SMU College visit by tatepetersonvisuals, on Flickr
Untitled by Texas Bench, on Flickr
#Piece by #Crek173 #getupstayup #Graffiti #graffporn #bboy #fabricationyard #tonearm #Dallas @el_phadado 😙😙😍👌💓 by Mamastrosity, on Flickr
Park Lane, other NorthPark surroundings by Payton Chung, on Flickr
White Rock Lake by akbarber, on Flickr
Dallas - North Park - W Northwest Highway and US 75 by Mark Seymour, on Flickr

UT Medical Center, North Campus Research Buildings, Dallas by Dan Macy, on Flickr
Parkland Hospital by Jesse Arenivas, on Flickr
Interesting sky and colours Dallas by Alex Gilbert, on Flickr
From a Distance by Mark Carroll Photography, on Flickr
DSC04734 by Eric Stuve, on Flickr
The Armstrong at Knox by Wade Griffith, on Flickr
IMG_8865.jpg by Nicolas Gallegos, on Flickr
DSC_6390 by Al-Nimer, on Flickr
Bumpy Ridge by kenmes, on Flickr
Lines of Dallas by Mark Carroll Photography, on Flickr
IMG_8899.jpg by Nicolas Gallegos, on Flickr
kind of a dangerous place for kids to be playing. :-/ by Neff Conner, on Flickr
DSC05958-1-3 by Bob Hurst, on Flickr
Galleria Towers by Wade Griffith, on Flickr
Glass by brettavance, on Flickr
victory and calatrava by cbherlich, on Flickr
Texas Evening 2 by brettavance, on Flickr
20160424-7D1_4832 by Michael Marshall, on Flickr
The Armstrong at Knox by Wade Griffith, on Flickr
Dallas by Chia Hsiang Chang, on Flickr
Margaret Hunt Hill Bridge by Justin Terveen, on Flickr
Bank of America Tower by Matt Shell, on Flickr
Dallas-2 by Steven Eveningred, on Flickr
2016-04-05_00-00-18_ILCE-6000_DSC04985 by Shared Account, on Flickr
Hilton Garden Inn (Former LTV Tower) | Dallas, TX | Dales Young Foster w/ Harwood K. Smith by Pete Sieger, on Flickr
2014 Urban Open Space Award Winner: Klyde Warren Park, Dallas, Texas by Urban Land Institute, on Flickr
Paleteria by kenmes, on Flickr
Downhill by kenmes, on Flickr
Hapag Lloyd and Lew Sterrett by kenmes, on Flickr
Greyhound II by kenmes, on Flickr
Trinity Levee by kenmes, on Flickr
Cedars Station by kenmes, on Flickr
Lines by kenmes, on Flickr
Critical Mass by kenmes, on Flickr
DSC05182 by kenmes, on Flickr


----------



## tripleD (Jun 20, 2014)

Downtown by Ofwa Mwalilino, on Flickr

Dallas, TX by Chad Darwin, on Flickr
Dallas, TX by Chad Darwin, on Flickr
Dallas, TX by Chad Darwin, on Flickr
Dallas, TX by Chad Darwin, on Flickr

Dallas, TX by Chad Darwin, on Flickr

Dallas, TX by Chad Darwin, on Flickr

Dallas nightime by Capt. Richard C. Barone, on Flickr
Dallas, TX by Chad Darwin, on Flickr

Dallas, TX by Chad Darwin, on Flickr

Dallas, TX by Chad Darwin, on Flickr
Dallas, TX by Chad Darwin, on Flickr

Dallas, TX by Chad Darwin, on Flickr

TRN_3 by Chad Darwin, on Flickr

maple terrace in uptown dallas by Around My City, on Flickr

Lights over at the Texas State Fairgrounds by Mike P., on Flickr
turtle creek blvd in dallas by Around My City, on Flickr
baylor dallas by Around My City, on Flickr

One Arts, Reflected by Matt Harvey, on Flickr
D72_2759_PC by Richard Pockat, on Flickr

D72_2754_PC by Richard Pockat, on Flickr

D72_2757_PC by Richard Pockat, on Flickr

DTX by Erik Marroquin, on Flickr

D72_2729_PC by Richard Pockat, on Flickr
Dallas Pride 2016 160918 0409 by mevanecek, on Flickr
IMG_2353 by Dustin, on Flickr

IMG_2342 by Dustin, on Flickr

IMG_2369 by Dustin, on Flickr
30 x 35 by Erik Marroquin, on Flickr

Dallas Morning 9.12.17 by Gene Ellison, on Flickr

USA Trip 2017 by Paul Wlazlo, on Flickr

USA Trip 2017 by Paul Wlazlo, on Flickr
Texas Theatre by Zack Huggins, on Flickr

El Infierno by Zack Huggins, on Flickr

Don's Photo by Zack Huggins, on Flickr

Los Lupe's by Zack Huggins, on Flickr
IMG_4517.jpg by fasion, on Flickr

Riverfront Boulevard by Zack Huggins, on Flickr
Dallas, TX by Zack Huggins, on Flickr

2017-08-17_08-45-10 by Steve Rainwater, on Flickr

Dallas, Texas by Tanja Chester, on Flickr

Photographers Setup along the Trinity by kien.tran, on Flickr

another all seeing eye by Melissa Fry Beasley, on Flickr
Jefferson Ave, Oak Cliff by Payton Chung, on Flickr
jets clouds and sky over Dallas Texas by Capt. Richard C. Barone, on Flickr

Under the Trestle by Matt Harvey, on Flickr
Untitled by joshhikes, on Flickr

TE AS by Adam Simmons, on Flickr
Biker Gang by Adam Simmons, on Flickr

Oak Cliff by Adam Simmons, on Flickr
([email protected]) (Pizza) (I <3 U) (Hi Mom) (Kiss) by Adam Simmons, on Flickr
Untitled by rowibish, on Flickr

Dallas (Where You At?) by Adam Simmons, on Flickr

Untitled by rowibish, on Flickr

Night Service - Dallas Streetcar by Bill Dickinson, on Flickr

Lake Cliff Tower by Adam Simmons, on Flickr

Deep Ellum Sunset by James Nelms, on Flickr

Northwest Highway by Steven Leggett, on Flickr

Monkey Shakespeare by Adam Simmons, on Flickr
Bison by Adam Simmons, on Flickr
Jefferson St. by Adam Simmons, on Flickr

South Dallas by John, on Flickr

Park Lane, other NorthPark surroundings by Payton Chung, on Flickr

tag copy by Melissa Fry Beasley, on Flickr
Texas Star by WStewart 1, on Flickr
Midway by WStewart 1, on Flickr

Untitled by rowibish, on Flickr


----------



## tripleD (Jun 20, 2014)

IMG_3681.jpg by Nicolas Gallegos, on Flickr
Dallas, Texas by Nicolas Vigier, on Flickr
Dallas, Texas by Nicolas Vigier, on Flickr

IMG_3697.jpg by Nicolas Gallegos, on Flickr

Downtown Dallas by Brent Hodges, on Flickr
January Sunset by Justin Terveen, on Flickr
Who is Looking at Who - The Eye in Dallas Texas by Dallas Street Photography, on Flickr
The Statler and Merc by John Guild, on Flickr
Morning Train by Gene Ellison, on Flickr

Reflections... by Cindy Higby, on Flickr

Uptown Dallas by Matt Shell, on Flickr


Le Meridien Stoneleigh by Brent Hodges, on Flickr

DGNO 3419 - Dallas TX by David Hawkins, on Flickr
IMG_0753.jpg by Nicolas Gallegos, on Flickr
P00117588 by Shumon Huque, on Flickr
Dallas Texas by Kalboz, on Flickr

Visitors to downtown Dallas Texas Dealey Plaza by Dallas Street Photography, on Flickr
Crossing over Together in beautiful Dallas Texas by Dallas Street Photography, on Flickr
NEW YEAR 2018 Dallas Reunion Tower by Joe Rodriguez, on Flickr

Night Reflections by Gene Ellison, on Flickr

Day 1 by Justin Terveen, on Flickr
Patience by Teddizzle, on Flickr
EPSN2189 by Scott Scheetz, on Flickr

1214 Fake rooftop courtyard as seen from WeWork in Dallas by Brad Holt, on Flickr

Dallas tx by Israel Alvarado, on Flickr


----------



## tripleD (Jun 20, 2014)

Trinity River by Justin Terveen, on Flickr
Dallas, Texas by Bernard Lafond, on Flickr

Missouri Kansas & Texas Railway of Texas by David Hawkins, on Flickr
TX Dallas Apr 2018 26385 by Barbara Brannon, on Flickr
Dallas Union Station by David Hawkins, on Flickr

UP 1995 - Dallas TX by David Hawkins, on Flickr

Beat Nik Fine Goods by Adam Simmons, on Flickr

City life in Dallas Deep Ellum by KiiroNguyen, on Flickr

Dallas-45 by nick.autry, on Flickr

Hilton Anatole, Dallas, Texas by Mike Liu, on Flickr

ACe Leaving Dallas by Matthew Allen, on Flickr

Deep Ellum Underpass by matthew E Brown, on Flickr
01_a_pop by Bradley Wilson, on Flickr

Dallas Skyline After Storms 1 CC by Gene Ellison, on Flickr


Downtown Dallas Arts by Joe Rodriguez, on Flickr


Bike Share, Deep Ellum by Kevin Buchanan, on Flickr

DSC_4898 by Al-Nimer, on Flickr

DSC04924 by Capt. Richard C. Barone, on Flickr

Dallas from Reunion 3 by Gene Ellison, on Flickr

Rainbow over South Dallas by Derek Steen, on Flickr

Uptown/Downtown Dallaa by Trevor Ambrose, on Flickr
Uptown by Trevor Ambrose, on Flickr

March For Our Lives by Justin Terveen, on Flickr

West Dallas by John, on Flickr

Confederate War Memorial by Gene Ellison, on Flickr

Thinker 2 by Gene Ellison, on Flickr
03 13 18 Akard Dallas (10 of 14) by Michael Harbour, on Flickr

03 13 18 Akard Dallas (12 of 14) by Michael Harbour, on Flickr

Dallas 02/18 by Barn&Col, on Flickr


DSC_2788 by Andy Fox, on Flickr
194-2 by Eck-tor, on Flickr
State Fair of Texas 8 by Eck-tor, on Flickr


179-2 by Eck-tor, on Flickr


228 by Eck-tor, on Flickr

TrinityGroves4 by Matthew Marchbanks, on Flickr

774A2241 by Eck-tor, on Flickr
Trinty River by Matt Shell, on Flickr
022 by Eck-tor, on Flickr

City of Dallas landscape by Eck-tor, on Flickr
DSC_2759 by Andy Fox, on Flickr

Dallas from Seale & Ormsby by Gene Ellison, on Flickr

Main Street by Justin Terveen, on Flickr

Parkland Hospital by Wade Griffith, on Flickr

2018.April.24.TrinitySkyline.57 by Lindsay Minnich, on Flickr
The Dobbs House - Steak N Eggs - Vet Stop - Dallas (Oak Cliff) Tx Demolished. by Randy Carlisle, on Flickr

Untitled by Christopher Richey, on Flickr

Untitled by Christopher Richey, on Flickr

Untitled by Christopher Richey, on Flickr


Untitled by Christopher Richey, on Flickr


Untitled by Christopher Richey, on Flickr

Untitled by Christopher Richey, on Flickr
Untitled by Christopher Richey, on Flickr
Project 365 / 2018: Day 49 by Christopher Richey, on Flickr

Misfits by Christopher Richey, on Flickr
Dallas, Texas, 2018 by Christopher Richey, on Flickr
Big E by Christopher Richey, on Flickr

Everything Must Go by Christopher Richey, on Flickr

4225 Ross Ave / Dallas, Texas, 2018 by Christopher Richey, on Flickr

San Francisco Rose by Christopher Richey, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571 (Jul 26, 2004)

Great photo thread of the Big D. When was that urban park by the Arts District built? I haven’t been there in over a decade.


----------



## tripleD (Jun 20, 2014)

Bridge over White Rock [94/365] by jschneider928, on Flickr
Solitude [95/365] by jschneider928, on Flickr

After the Storm [101/365] by jschneider928, on Flickr
Last Touch Of Sunlight [121/365] by jschneider928, on Flickr
Texture [108/365] by jschneider928, on Flickr

Green Dragon [130/365] by jschneider928, on Flickr

Seven Mart / (Oak Cliff) Dallas, Texas / December, 2014 by Christopher Richey, on Flickr
Untitled by John, on Flickr
The Cedars by John, on Flickr

Dallas by John, on Flickr
Wind Blown [138/365] by jschneider928, on Flickr
Which One of These is Not Like the Others [159/365] by jschneider928, on Flickr
Feeling It [164/365] by jschneider928, on Flickr
Tandem [146/365] by jschneider928, on Flickr
Boardwalk [170/365] by jschneider928, on Flickr

Solstice [172/365] by jschneider928, on Flickr

Regatta [171/365] by jschneider928, on Flickr

Bike Ride [175/365] by jschneider928, on Flickr
Bridge [178/365] by jschneider928, on Flickr

Dallas by John, on Flickr

Field at Main St by Gene Ellison, on Flickr

03 13 18 Akard Dallas (2 of 14) by Michael Harbour, on Flickr

017-13 by Eck-tor, on Flickr
Skyward by Matt Harvey, on Flickr
Under the Big Texas Wheel by Matt Harvey, on Flickr

Under the Web by Matt Harvey, on Flickr

Dusk’s Bridge by Matt Harvey, on Flickr

Colossus by Matt Harvey, on Flickr

Skyline by Matt Harvey, on Flickr

The Southern Skyline by Matt Harvey, on Flickr
Growing Amongst the Concrete by Matt Harvey, on Flickr

Trinity Park Flooded by Gene Ellison, on Flickr

20131014dallasUTskyline_163.jpg by Hilton Goldreich, on Flickr
Omni Hotel Dallas by Les2Voyageurs, on Flickr

Dallas Texas by Kalboz, on Flickr

Concert by g bud, on Flickr

Dallas fm Sylvan and Ft Worth Ave by Gene Ellison, on Flickr


----------



## tripleD (Jun 20, 2014)

Summer Nights [230/360] by jschneider928, on Flickr
Jump [254/365] by jschneider928, on Flickr
Grind [208/365] by jschneider928, on Flickr
Practice [199/365} by jschneider928, on Flickr

Bells [263/365] by jschneider928, on Flickr

Please Share [190/365 by jschneider928, on Flickr

Texas Star [184/365] by jschneider928, on Flickr
Swan Lake [266/365] by jschneider928, on Flickr

Time To Fly by Gene Ellison, on Flickr

Seafood Oasis by Gene Ellison, on Flickr

Lines thru time by jeremy drechsler, on Flickr
Transportation Hub by Gene Ellison, on Flickr

Dallas Nights-9.jpg by scottyjacobs, on Flickr
downtown dallas after hours by mariorcan1, on Flickr

20131014dallasUTskyline_170.jpg by Hilton Goldreich, on Flickr

275/365 by Nathan Tew, on Flickr
317/365 by Nathan Tew, on Flickr
20131014dallasUTskyline_057-Edit.jpg by Hilton Goldreich, on Flickr

20131014dallasUTskyline_144.jpg by Hilton Goldreich, on Flickr

The Shops @ Park Lane After Dark by Jared M Le Blanc, on Flickr

The Shops @ Park Lane After Dark by Jared M Le Blanc, on Flickr

DART bust stop at Mockingbird Station by Neff Conner, on Flickr
The Shops @ Park Lane After Dark by Jared M Le Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## tripleD (Jun 20, 2014)

SMU Campus in Christmas Lights by Ian Aberle, on Flickr

Clouds Over Hyer by Ian Aberle, on Flickr
George W. Bush Presidential Library and Museum - Dallas, TX by Dan Huntley, on Flickr

The George W. Bush Institute by Ian Aberle, on Flickr
SMU campus 9/27/13 12:16pm by Neff Conner, on Flickr
Laura Lee Blanton Building at Magic Hour by Ian Aberle, on Flickr
The George W. Bush Center in Golden Light by Ian Aberle, on Flickr

Sunset on Blanton by Ian Aberle, on Flickr

The New Moody Coliseum in LIghts by Ian Aberle, on Flickr
Lights on Dallas Hall by Ian Aberle, on Flickr

Annette Caldwell Simmons Hall by Ian Aberle, on Flickr

Clouds over Fondren Science by Ian Aberle, on Flickr
Study on the Quad by Ian Aberle, on Flickr

Dallas Hall by jschneider928, on Flickr
Blanton Building by jschneider928, on Flickr
Blanton at Twilight by Ian Aberle, on Flickr
Calatrava's "Wave" on the SMU Campus by Ian Aberle, on Flickr
Tooling around SMU campus by Cindy Higby, on Flickr
A couple enjoys the beauty of the afternoon light in the Law Quad at SMU. by Ian Aberle, on Flickr
Student study in the shadow of Dallas Hall before finals by Ian Aberle, on Flickr

Fall at SMU by Ian Aberle, on Flickr

IMG_5394 by TEDxSMU, on Flickr
20140729_103727_HDR by Mike P., on Flickr
Mustang Band Hall (mobile pano) by Ian Aberle, on Flickr


----------



## tripleD (Jun 20, 2014)

Southwest Airlines Boeing 737-79P(WL) by Dylan Phelps, on Flickr

Squares, Rectangles & Circles by Gene Ellison, on Flickr

Parking Garage Rooftop by Abraham, on Flickr

Dallas Skyline Flooding 2018 by Joseph Haubert, on Flickr
Bird's eye view by David Russell, on Flickr
Where nature and City meet by David Russell, on Flickr

Dallas, AT&T building and red pegasus atop the Magnolia by Dan Century, on Flickr

Dallas facing away from the convention center by Dan Century, on Flickr

stormy sinrise with cranes Dallass TX (74) by Capt. Richard C. Barone, on Flickr

stormy sinrise with cranes Dallass TX (17) by Capt. Richard C. Barone, on Flickr

stormy sinrise with cranes Dallass TX (5) by Capt. Richard C. Barone, on Flickr

East Dallas by John, on Flickr
Visit Dallas by David French, on Flickr

The Commisary by David, on Flickr
Dallas Museum of Art by Quan Pham, on Flickr
stormy sinrise with cranes Dallass TX (25) by Capt. Richard C. Barone, on Flickr
N Crowdus St, Deep Ellum, TX by TC Collins, on Flickr
Downtown from Deep Ellum by TC Collins, on Flickr

Street Art in Deep Ellum, TX by TC Collins, on Flickr
Bobaddiction Logo, Deep Ellum, TX by TC Collins, on Flickr
Super Mario Bros. Art by TC Collins, on Flickr

Will Call Building Art by TC Collins, on Flickr
Lion Graffiti Art by TC Collins, on Flickr

Coffee Bar by TC Collins, on Flickr
Barber Shop Signage by TC Collins, on Flickr

Giant Eyeball, Dallas 8/6/18 #sculpture #publicart by Sharon Mollerus, on Flickr
Lyman Whitaker Wind Sculpture, Dallas 8/6/2018 #sculpture by Sharon Mollerus, on Flickr

Untitled by Sharon Mollerus, on Flickr
Margaret Hunt Hill Bridge by TC Collins, on Flickr
WP_20180127_13_46_44_Pro__highres by Matt Wallace, on Flickr
WP_20180127_13_51_34_Pro__highres by Matt Wallace, on Flickr
Dallas Adolphus Hotel Poolside by Luis Tamayo, on Flickr

Dallas, Texas april 2018 - (1 av 1)-4 by Johan Pettersson, on Flickr
2017-07-23_11-42-04 by ChadLexyTexas, on Flickr

4525 Lemmon Ave by DieselDucy, on Flickr

Dallas 8/7/18 by Sharon Mollerus, on Flickr
Untitled by ANDY VO, on Flickr

Untitled by ANDY VO, on Flickr
TX Dallas Apr 2018 26378 by Barbara Brannon, on Flickr
Dallas, TX by Mark Watson, on Flickr

Circles by Gene Ellison, on Flickr

Above by ericamartinez4, on Flickr
IMG_4442 by Capt. Richard C. Barone, on Flickr

UT Sw Inwood Rd 8.31.18 by Gene Ellison, on Flickr

Dallas 8/6/18 by Sharon Mollerus, on Flickr

Dallas Police Memorial by David Swinney, on Flickr

Bridges by David Swinney, on Flickr


Dallas Icons by David Swinney, on Flickr
Former Texas School Book Depository by David Swinney, on Flickr
St. Jude Catholic Church by David Swinney, on Flickr

Historic West End by David Swinney, on Flickr

The Statler by David Swinney, on Flickr

Record Grill by David Swinney, on Flickr

Dallas Morning News by David Swinney, on Flickr
Scottish Rite Temple by David Swinney, on Flickr
First Presbyterian Church of Dallas by David Swinney, on Flickr

Fair Park Esplanade and Hall of State by David Swinney, on Flickr

Tower Building and Cotton Bowl by David Swinney, on Flickr

Sydney Smith Memorial Fountain at Fair Park by David Swinney, on Flickr
Late Night in the Dallas Arts District by Luis Tamayo, on Flickr

View of Streets Near Trader Joe's in Dallas, Texas by Christine Ho, on Flickr

BEK_photo_181009_66 by blair kooistra, on Flickr

Glass Brick Tower by Gene Ellison, on Flickr
View From the Roof by Gene Ellison, on Flickr

Nasher Sculpture Center lawn by Luis Tamayo, on Flickr

Klyde Warren by Luis Tamayo, on Flickr
Farmers Market Development in Dallas by Luis Tamayo, on Flickr
Swan Boats at Fair Park by Luis Tamayo, on Flickr

Texas State Fair Ferris Wheel by Luis Tamayo, on Flickr

Sunset Bay at White Rock Lake by Luis Tamayo, on Flickr
Whiterock Lake walk by Luis Tamayo, on Flickr


----------



## tripleD (Jun 20, 2014)

Yardbird Southern Table & Bar in Uptown Dallas by Ryan Albertson, on Flickr
The Richards Group Building in Dallas by Ryan Albertson, on Flickr
Uptown Dallas by Ryan Albertson, on Flickr
Uptown Dallas by Ryan Albertson, on Flickr
Uptown by Eddie Vasquez, on Flickr
Rosewood Court, Cedar Springs Road, Uptown Dallas by Todd Jacobson, on Flickr
The Crescent, Uptown Dallas, TX by Todd Jacobson, on Flickr

Stevie Ray Ellum by Keith LeBlanc, on Flickr
Dallas-139 by Paul O'Connell, on Flickr
Dallas-135 by Paul O'Connell, on Flickr
Dallas-133 by Paul O'Connell, on Flickr
Main Street by Paul O'Connell, on Flickr
Dallas-136 by Paul O'Connell, on Flickr
Dallas-134 by Paul O'Connell, on Flickr
Untitled by Siggi Churchill, on Flickr
Untitled by Siggi Churchill, on Flickr
Untitled by Siggi Churchill, on Flickr
Untitled by Siggi Churchill, on Flickr
All things considered by Dave Matthews, on Flickr

Dallas Rise and Charge by Keith LeBlanc, on Flickr
Last Butterflies Ballet by Keith LeBlanc, on Flickr
Untitled by Christopher Richey Street, on Flickr
Monday August 22 by Justin Terveen, on Flickr
layers by David Russell, on Flickr
Daybreak by Justin Terveen, on Flickr
Fall in Dallas by Justin Terveen, on Flickr
WFAA by Justin Terveen, on Flickr
Dallas, Texas by Justin Terveen, on Flickr
After the Storm by Justin Terveen, on Flickr
Nancy Best Fountain by Justin Terveen, on Flickr
Keller's by Justin Terveen, on Flickr
SW March '22(108) by Ray, on Flickr
IMG_8573 by GojiMet86, on Flickr
Dallas DART by Paul Haywood, on Flickr


----------

